# engine id and intake question for 326



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey I just dragged a 64 lemans convertible off of a farm, guy I bought it from says he thinks the original 326 was taken out by his brother in early 70s for whatever reason and replaced with another 326 but he is not sure, how do I tell if motor in car is original? also can you put either a duo quad or tri power intake on 326? what are advantages, disadvantages?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can check the casting number, letter code and date code on the block and verify against the PHS documentation. The date code on the block should be anywhere from a few days to a few weeks prior to the build date on the car's data plate.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can do a Tri-Power with the 326 but you'll want to give it a bigger cam and a dual exhaust as well.


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

recommendation for cam?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd go with the factory Tri-Power cam for the 389. You'll need a new set of 326 lifters though, if I remember correctly the 326 oils the rocker arms through the rocker stud were the 389 oils them through the push rods. If you could find a set of GTO heads, rockers and studs, push rods and guide plates you could convert yours. 
So either a Tri-Power cam and 326 lifters, or a Tri-Power cam and matching lifters, heads, rockers and studs, push rods and guide plates.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

a 389 tri power cam will be really radical in a 326


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

*engine id and intake for 326*

radical as in "cool, different and worth doing" or radical as in "cool, different but probably too radical therefore a pain and not worth fooling with"?


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

*engine id and intake for 326*

326 lifters or 389 lifters?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

radical as in if it is an automatic you will have issues with idling with a stock torque converter. it makes power at higher rpm's and sacrifices low end torque. not taking advantage of the 326 strength. big cubic inch engines cams in smaller inch engines will give you exagerated results.


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks ill prob stick with stock rebuild this is low budget restoration going crazy with intake isnt necessary Ill put th money into something else


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A tri-power intake on a stock 326 works fine. Especially a '64 tripower that's jetted down a couple of sizes. Just bolt it on and go. The other info about the cam, etc. is accurate IMO: an 068 grind is smooth in my 400, but a bit lumpier in a 326. Still, it should be fine on the street. If it were me, I would run 068 cam, tripower, and HO exhaust manifolds. It would be a good running 326......(if you feed it high enough octane fuel!) I think all the lifters are the same, regardless of rocker stud oiling. I may be wrong, though. It's been a while!


----------

